# Hello from Darby Mousery in New Jersey



## darbymousery (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi. Let me just start with I LOVE MICE. I've only been a mouse mommy since October 2010. I have received some wonderful advice and guidance from other forums, so I figure I'd love to soak up more knowledge by being a part of another.

We are a family (hubby, dd8, and I) of new mouse enthusiasts. We currently have six female pet store mice (four purchased before I knew about show mice, and two rescues.) I am awaiting my first mice from reputable breeders, which will be four bucks and four does... to arrive in May. So excited!

Michelle


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey stranger!!


----------



## darbymousery (Mar 14, 2011)

Lo and behold... one of my reputable breeders. =) Howya doin'?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## darbymousery (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for the warm welcome. It's nice to meet you!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## darbymousery (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi! Thank you!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Do I know you? lol


----------



## darbymousery (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, it *might* be possible I've seen you around. 
:lol:


----------

